# Meet my 4 Fosters that are Up for Adoption in Arizona



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

they are all gorgeous in their own way and hope they find their furever home soon


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow you have your hands full! Your an Angel!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for helping these beautiful dogs. I hope they find fantastic forever homes soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerribear*

Kerribear

YOU ARE AN ANGEL and your fosters are just beautiful!
Wish I knew someone in Arizona that was looking to adopt.
Will keep my ears open!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, they are beautiful. Hope they find there furever home soon.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Daisy is on a Foster To Adopt, we give them 14 days to try her out and if it all works out, they Adopt her! A Very knowledgeable dog family and Daisy took to them wonderfully! 
Daisy was "Zookeepermama's"-Rebecca's Golden, A Super Sweet Golden in deed. Hated given her up but want her to have a good life with more than I can give her which is a ton of attention....Got my own who thrive for that now!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

so Daisy is being fostered and might be adopted?
I have to look up the thread you were referring to!
Here is the thread about Daisy!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82626


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> so Daisy is being fostered and might be adopted?
> I have to look up the thread you were referring to!
> Here is the thread about Daisy!!
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82626


 
Yes, this is the thread on Rebecca's situation. I took Daisy last Sat. I had a fmaily looking for a Golden. Our group allows them 14 days to foster to adopt them, if within or during that 14 days they want to finalize they can, if it does not work out, she'll come back to my home until I find her another family...


----------



## trekkie2 (Jun 26, 2010)

i'm in colorado and thinking about adding to the family in the future, does your group adopt out of state?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

trekkie2 I looked at their website and unfortunately it says they do not adopt out of state. 
Here is the two rescues in Colorado
Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies
Golden Retriever Freedom Rescue


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Daisy has been ADOPTED! Whoo HOO!!! She is now with a family who adores her.
Sorry, no the group does not adopt out of state...Please look into the 2 rescues mentioned above...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Great job Kerri, I'm sure Rebecca is relieved to know one of her babies is all set!


----------

